# Hilfe! Mich hats auch erwischt! NEXNET



## Anonymous (19 März 2003)

Hallo Leute! Ich brauche Hilfe!

Ich schildere meinen Fall mal kurz.

Telefonrechnung Februar 2003; Beträge anderer Anbieter; Verbindungen über dtms AG (z. Hd. NEXNET); Verbindungen vom 02.02.03 bis 02.02.03; Unterhaltungsdienste  20,69 EUR

Ich habe dann natürlich gleich unter der angegebenen 0800-1068106 angerufen. Eine freundliche Computerstimme sagte, u.a. daß wenn es sich um NEXNET handelt mir unter 01805-709053 geholfen wird.
Also ruf ich halt die 01805...wieder eine freundliche Computerstimme, daß ich auserhalb der Geschäftszeiten anrufe.
O.K. es war Sonntag. Ich habe dann erst einmal auf meinen PC's nach Dialer gesucht bin aber leider(?) nicht fündig geworden. Ich Habe dann auch in allen moglichen log Dateien nach einem Beweis gesucht...nix...hier muß ich sagen, daß ich IT- Systemkaufmann bin und mehrere Netzwerke betreue und ich eigentlich weiß wo ich schauen muß wenns um Dialer geht.
Also nix...
Jetzt noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten wegen der Telefonnummer auf die dtms AG abgerechnet hat
Ungereimtheit Nr. 1
Die Nummer ist meine FAX Nummer. Das FAX Gerät ist schon seit mindesten Oktober '02 nicht mehr angeschlossen ist
Ungereimtheit  Nr. 2
wenn ich über den PC FAXE muß ich das FAX- Proggi erst starten außerdem habe ich die log- Datei überprüft und da sind auch nur mir bekannte Nummer aufgelistet
Ungereimtheit  Nr. 3
Ich bin über TDSL im Internet (DFÜ uber TDSL- Adapter) also keine Einwahl über ISDN

Mittlerweile ist es Montag und das Gespräch mit der Telekom zwecks nicht bezahlen des Betrages (20,69 EUR) auch schon erledigt. Also mach ich einen Termin beim Rechtsanwalt aus um mich über meine Rechtliche Situation in dieser Lage zu Informieren.
Vom Rechtsanwalt kam dann nur die Aussage, erst mal nicht bezahlen und abwarten was passiert, vieleicht auch noch eine Email an dtms AG, daß der Betrag nicht bezahlt wird.
O.K. dachte ich mir und schrieb eine saftige Email and [email protected] 
worauf ich jetzt folgende Antwort bekam:

_Die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen sind nach den uns vorliegenden Daten eindeutig von Ihrem Anschluss aus zustande gekommen. 

Die dtms AG (Deutsche Telefon- u. Marketing Services) ist ein Unternehmen, das sich auf
Service-Rufnummern (d. h. 0800-, 0180-, 0190- und 0193-) sowie Auskunfts-, Audiotex- und Fax- Dienste spezialisiert hat.

In allen Fällen erbringt die dtms AG lediglich eine Verbindungsleistung zwischen Anrufer und Diensteanbieter. Für Werbung, Inhalt und Gestaltung der (Mehrwert)-Dienste sind die jeweiligen Anbieter selbst verantwortlich.

Aufgrund der Produktbezeichnung  "Premium Internet Einwahl" können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es sich bei der von Ihnen genutzten Rufnummer um eine 0193-Servicerufnummer handelt.

Sollte Ihnen die vollständige Zielrufnummer bekannt sein, haben Sie die Möglichkeit, weitere Produktinformationen bzw. Informationen zum Diensteanbieter direkt unter www.rufnummern.info abzufragen.

(Beachten Sie unseren Haftungsausschluss bei diesem Link, da für den Inhalt der verlinkten Seiten ausschließlich deren Betreiber verantwortlich sind.)
Bitte wählen Sie dazu auf  dem oberen Bereich der Website das Feld "Service" aus.  Auf der hiernach erscheinenden Seite haben Sie nun die Möglichkeit über den "Diensteanbieter-Detektiv" die gewünschten Daten einzutragen und erhalten per Email den von Ihnen genutzten Anbieter  benannt.

Unabhängig von etwaigen Einwänden gegenüber dem Inhalteanbieter befindet sich der Anschlussinhaber gegenüber der dtms AG in der Zahlungspflicht. Die berechneten Entgelte bestehen dem Grund und der Höhe nach zu Recht.

Falls Sie persönlich die fraglichen Verbindungen nicht genutzt haben, ist dies für die Erhebung der Nutzungsentgelte ohne Belang und entbindet Sie als Anschlussinhaber nicht von der Pflicht, die für Sie (oder die Person, die Ihren Anschluss nutzte) erbrachten Leistungen zu bezahlen.

Es grüßt Sie

das Customer Service Team
der NEXNET GmbH


+++++


NEXNET GmbH
Postfach 27 02 47
13472 Berlin

Geschäftsführer: 
........
........ 
Amtsgericht Berlin Charlottenburg 
HRB 74625

HINWEIS: DAMIT KEINE UNNÖTIGE VERZÖGERUNG IN DER BEARBEITUNG AUFTRITT BITTEN WIR SIE, DEN BISHER GEFÜHRTEN MAIL-SCHRIFTWECHSEL IHRER ANTWORT BEIZUFÜGEN._

Was soll ich tun?
Anzeige?
Wie soll ich es beweisen, daß ich die Gespräche oder was auch immer nicht geführt habe?
Ich weiß, daß hier im Forum schon viele Lösungsvorschläge zu finden sind aber die Fälle sind halt nur Ähnlich
HILFE

+++cu+++
Tecky

_Persönliche Daten aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf _


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2003)

*Einige Tipps zur Lektüre - ALLE ANGABEN OHNE GEWÄHR*

Anbei finden Sie nochmals
diverse Links zu einschlägigen
Seiten mit Tipps für den "Schadensfall" sowie einige sonstige interessante Seiten zum Thema Dialer.
 Auch wenn Sie diese
wahrscheinlich schon kennen,
vielleicht hat ja sonst 
jemand Verwendung dafür:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm
Beachten Sie hierbei insbesondere folgende Urteile: des Amtsgerichtes Starnberg vom 14.08.2002 AZ 2C1479/01
Zitat: Kein Anscheinsbeweis für die Richtigkeit der
                      Telefonrechnung. Aufgrund der neuen technischen
                      Möglichkeit der Manipulationen durch Dialer trägt
                      der Netzbetreiber die Beweislast für das
                      Zustandekommen der Verbindungen. Die bisherige
                      Rechtsprechung ist insoweit überholt.
Zitat Ende

Amtsgericht Bonn, Urteil vom 17.04.2002 Az.: 9
                      C 631/02

                      Ist nachgewiesen, daß zumindest ein Gespräch des
                      Kunden nicht geführt worden sein kann, trägt der
                      Netzbetreiber die volle Beweislast für das
                      Zustandekommen der berechneten Verbindungen.


http://www.burat.de/Auseinandersetzungen/Tlkln/hauptteil_tlkln.html

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Loeschen/loeschen.html

http://www.isinet-mv.de/index.htm

Isinet ist eine Initiative des Landeskriminalamtes
 Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und des Datenverarbeitungszentrums MV.
 Hier wird auch eine Meldestelle betrieben, die Hinweise auf
 Computerbetrug, Kinderpornografie, oder Extremismus im Netz
 entgegen nimmt.

Wettbewerbszentrale http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de
 Die deutsche Zentrale zur Bekämpfung des unlauteren Wettbewerbs
 unterhält u.a. eine Beschwerdestelle, bei der man belästigende Werbung
 (Spam) melden kann. Dies ist auch über ein Onlineformular möglich.



http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/
                  Nachfolgend finden Sie eine Übersicht zu den auf unserer Seite besprochenen
                  Gerichtsurteilen zur Dialerproblematik :

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/sonstiges30.htm
                  Leitsatz:
                  1. Ein Vertrag zwischen einem Telefonsexanbieter mit einem TK-Netzbetreiber, demzufolge
                  Kunden bei der Nutzung einer Telefonsexnummer in Westafrika eine Call-by-Call-Vorwahl
                  nutzen, in Wirklichkeit jedoch keine Auslandsgespräche vermittelt werden, sondern die
                  Gespräche bereits im Inland auf eine vom Telefonsexbetreiber vorher festgelegte
                  innerdeutsche Rufnummer umgeleitet werden, ist nichtig. 

                   LG München I, MMR 2003, Seite 195 f. (nicht rechtskräftig).


http://internetrecht-rostock.de/26.htm
               Leitsatz 

                  1. 0190-Dialer, die einen Zugriff auf erotische Inhalte ermöglichen unterliegen den
                  Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Es handelt sich nicht um Dienstleistungen im Bereich
                  der Freizeitgestaltung gemäß § 312 b, Abs. 3 Nr. 6  BGB.

                  2. In dem Fall ist § 312 e BGB grundsätzlich anwendbar, mit der Folge, dass bei
                  0190-Dialern dem Kunden die Informationen nach BGB-InfoVO rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von
                  dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich mitzuteilen sind. 

                  3. Der Verstoß gegen § 312 e Abs. 1 Nr. 2 BGB bedeutet zugleich auch einen Verstoß gegen
                  § 1 UWG. 

                  LG Berlin, CuR 2003, Seite 63 f. (rechtskräftig)



http://internetrecht-rostock.de/Urteile/e-commerce/3.htm               Leitsatz:

                    1.Werbefaxe, die Waren und Dienstleistungen anbieten haben die in § 1 Abs. 1
                     BGB-InfoVO enthaltenden Pflichtangaben zu enthalten. 
                    2.Sind diese Angaben auf dem Fax nicht enthalten, liegt ein Verstoß gegen § 1 UWG
                     vor. 
                    3.Bei einem Faxabruf über eine 0190-Telefonnummer liegen irreführende Angaben über
                     Geschäftlicher Verhältnisse, insbesondere die Preisbemessung im Sinne des § 3
                     UWG vor, wenn die Faxe aufgrund einer technischen Manipulation nur sehr langsam
                     übersandt werden.

                  LG Frankfurt, MMR 2002, Seite 395 f.



              Leitsatz:

                    1.Ein Telefondiensteanbieter ist unter dem Gesichtspunkt einer nebenvertraglichen
                     Schutzpflicht verpflichtet, Vorkehrungen zur Vermeidung von unbeabsichtigten
                     Kosten für den Endkunden zu treffen. 
                    2.Bei Verbindungen zu 0190-Rufnummern ist die Einrichtung einer automatischen
                     Abschaltung nach einer Verbindungsdauer von mehr als einer Stunde zum Schutz
                     des Kunden geboten.

                  LG Heidelberg, CUR 2002, 896 ff. (rechtskräftig)

                  Leitsatz: 

                    1.Bei Werbung für ein 0190-Dialerprogramm im Internet mit der Anpreisung "
                     kostenlos Mitglied werden", "Highspeed", "Zugang-keine Anmeldung" und "ohne
                     Kreditkarte" bestehen für den Kunden keine Hinweise darauf, dass in Wahrheit
                     softwaremäßige Vorbereitungen dazu getroffen werden, die bestehende
                     Internetverbindung zu beenden und eine neue einzurichten, für die eine wesentliche
                     höhere Vergütung durch die Einwahl mit einer 0190-Nummer besteht. Ein
                     Vertragsverhältnis kommt nicht zustande. 
                    2.In diesem Fall besteht auch kein Anspruch des TK-Dienstleisters aus
                     ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung. 
                    3.Eine nebenvertragliche Pflicht als Anschlussinhaber seine Software entsprechend vor
                     Vorgängen zu schützen und regelmäßig zu überprüfen, besteht nicht von vornherein.

                  AG Freiburg, MMR 2002, 634 (nicht rechtskräftig)


Viel Glück für Ihr weiteres Vorgehen! Bitte geben Sie auch
in anonymisierter Form den Verlauf
des weiteren Verfahrens bekannt.
Wichtig ist auch, dass Sie keine
Fristen versäumen und rechtzeitig
einen geeignenten Rechtsanwalt
aufsuchen (was Sie ja laut Ihrem Posting vorhaben) Sofern nicht ohnehin schon bekannt, sollten
Sie Ihren Rechtsbeistand auch
auf dieses und ähnliche Foren
hinweisen, das kann dem Anwalt wertvolle
Tipps liefern.

Diese Hinweise stellen selbstverständliche keinerlei wie
auch immer geartete Rechtsberatung oder vergleichbare Handlungen
dar und dienen ausschließlich zur
 unverbindlichen, Information. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Irrtümer und Abschreibfehler vorbehalten.
Die Verantwortung für den Inhalt
der genannten Links liegt ausschließlich bei den jeweiligen
Seitenbetreibern. 
Informieren Sie sich im Zweifelsfall immer bei einem
zugelassenen Rechtsanwalt, bevor
Sie wichtige rechtliche Schritte
unternehmen oder unterlassen.


----------



## Der Jurist (20 März 2003)

@ Tecky


Schau hier, da kommt die nexnet vor: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Lass Dich registrieren, dann kannst Du PNs (Persönliche Nachrichten) versenden und nachfragen.


----------

